
Cool Retro Terminal - diegopacheco
http://diego-pacheco.blogspot.com/2017/07/cool-retro-terminal.html
======
WalterGR
The project’s Github page is a better link:
[https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-
term](https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term)

It’s available for Mac even though the blog post doesn’t mention it.

------
cdubb
Trevor Blackwell wrote a cool "Apple2" hack for Xscreensaver that doubles as a
usable terminal.

[https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/screenshots/](https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/screenshots/)

~~~
fluxsauce
FYI, there's an anti HN referral script happening that redirects to a rude
image on imgur.

~~~
wernsey
I fell for that.

Is this the JWZ of "no you have two problems" regex quote? What does he have
against HN?

~~~
thristian
The very same. Also the JWZ of "Unix port of Netscape" fame, and the
XEmacs/LucidEmacs fork of GNU Emacs.

He's... not a fan of Y Combinator: [https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/02/noted-
fascist-collaborator-...](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/02/noted-fascist-
collaborator-peter-thiel-has-managed-to-compromise-the-aclu/)

(and again, you'll need to copy/paste that link rather than clicking on it)

------
bayindirh
There's a similar terminal for macOS and iOS called cathode. iOS version even
uses accelerometer to mimic screen wavering when moved.

The mac version was using a lot of CPU cycles, so I stopped using it, but it's
worth checking.

------
cat199
I use 'tritty' (for slow terminal line) in combination with the directly-
extracted font from the vt220 (for looks) for much the same effect in a more
portable way. It doesn't emulate the CRT artifacts, but it's generally pretty
good to emulate a 'real terminal' feeling.

[https://github.com/sjmulder/trickle](https://github.com/sjmulder/trickle)

[http://sensi.org/~svo/glasstty/](http://sensi.org/~svo/glasstty/)

The tritty timing was a bit off on OpenBSD last I tried (IIRC something about
the sleep granularity being to large and so the emulation always going too
slow), but on Linux & MacOS it works great.

I just use a separate terminal config/start script and fire it up in 80x24 for
small-scale admin-type tasks or when I feel like low level focus, and a
regular setup for everything else..

------
equalunique
The green and orange terminal screen colors will fit perfectly with the themed
colors of this keyset, intended for users of Cherry-compatible mechanical
keyboards: [https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-
scree...](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-screen-
custom-keycap-set)

------
otterpro
"Uncle Bob" Martin also used it in his videos
(([https://cleancoders.com/](https://cleancoders.com/)). While watching the
video, I recognized the Cool Retro on some of his segments where he was
showing lines of code. By the way, his videos are really quirky with lots of
scenes, and highly recommended, despite not being free.

Sometimes, I get an urge to buy used VT terminals on Ebay, but then stop
myself from making such mistakes by watching htop running on Retro Cool, and
appease my nostalgia.

------
shmerl
It works on Linux, but some bugs aren't fixed for a long time and the project
looks stalled. They also should have renamed the binary to crt.

~~~
comradesmith
ln -s, or alias it

~~~
shmerl
That's what I do :)

------
iKSv2
This (1) gif from the github page brings out all the school days of "hacking"
nostalgia

1: [https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/121322/32070717-16...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/121322/32070717-16708784-ba42-11e7-8572-a8fcc10d7f7d.gif)

------
ClassyJacket
I love it. I always have my Mac terminal set to Homebrew to make me feel and
look like a cool hacker - and to match my Matrix screensaver, of course.

I was thinking of switching to primary Linux desktop soon, so I'll be sure to
install this.

~~~
smhenderson
According to another poster they have a Mac version available on their GitHub
page. I checked and they do.

[https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-
term](https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term)

------
tobiaswk
Tried it for what it's worth some time ago. Pretty novel and cool looking.
Ended up removing it again; I found it too novel even after fiddling with
settings.

------
jhanschoo
I would love for it to be able to use arbitrary fonts :) At present, it only
works with fonts it was compiled with.

------
grzm
(2017)

------
ArcMex
My new favourite thing.

------
croisillon
is there a similar CSS/JS framework for the web?

~~~
c12
I was thinking the exact same thing as I have been porting some old terminal
based games to the browser and having a decent looking terminal interface
would really help with the immersion.

------
RickJWagner
I agree, it is cool. Real-looking, too.

------
coldtea
Nice, but a complete rip-off of the look and feel of the Cathode app, who did
it first, a decade or more before.

~~~
JdeBP
Cool Retro Term began in November 2013, Cathode in January 2011. That's rather
a short "decade or more".

And I think that you'll find that TeleVideo et al. actually did it first,
three (proper) decades before either of those. (-:

~~~
coldtea
> _That 's rather a short "decade or more"._

I meant they did it a decade or so before NOW -- not a decade or so before
this project, which I knew started in reaction to Cathode, but didn't know
when exactly.

~~~
bjtderjkl
Your grammar is misleading then.

> a decade or more before

should probably read

> a decade or more ago

~~~
coldtea
Yeah, I'm notorious for hastily typing my HN comments and making tons of
grammar mistakes and typos...

